# Backpack carrier



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at purchasing a backpack carrier to take my girls in when I'm bike riding or if we go hiking a long distance and I'd really appreciate any input.

I want it to be big enough to carry both girls if needed but not so big that it's cumbersome.

Both girls combined are about 11 pounds. Here are a couple I think are contenders.

This one is 10 in Deep x 14 in Wide x 19 in High









This one is 14.5"W x 14.5"H x 10.5"D









Anyone have any experience with either of these?
What do you think of them?

Anyone have any other suggestions for a good backpack carrier?

Thanks


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cool! in my opinion id be too scared to have the dog behind me incase they jump out x


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> so cool! in my opinion id be too scared to have the dog behind me incase they jump out x


Thanks, Yea, that is a concern but these carriers zip completely closed so they can't/shouldn't be able to jump out.

We have a basket carrier for the front of the bike but I can't handle the weight of the two girls in the front on the handle bars, it will just throw off my balance. So hopefully this will help.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is the one that is most like mind, I think it must be the newer version as I cant find one identical and I got it years ago.







Casual Canine Backpack Dog Carrier Pet Luggage Tote | eBay

I like it because I can pull it behind rolling or use it as a crate as well. My guys are smaller at a little under 8 lbs together but I always found it comfortable. It has come in soooo handy. The only thing I dont like about mind now is Yoshi doesnt have hardly any hair on top of his head and he tends to put his head up into the mesh watching around him and it irritates his head and it turns read. He didnt use to do this so not sure why now? But if yours has hair on their head then it shouldnt be an issue ;-)

I agree thought that I wouldnt use it unzipped if you are riding. They can see out the mesh really well 

ETA, I am not a big fan of Outward Hound. I like the one I have as it doesnt envelope them so it isnt quite so hot and also if they can sit in it without the sides collapsing around them along with the mesh it allows them to feel the breeze and get air


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks yoshismom, I appreciate your feed back.
I looked at that one but the reviews said it was poorly made and sat uncomfortably on the small of you back. Otherwise I also like the fact that it doesn't collapse on their heads.
How has your experience been with it's quality and wear ability?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not sure about this exact one as it is a little different than the one I have? Maybe a newer version? I have two and one is a more designer one that did fit uncomfortable on the back and did not hang quite right? I will see if I can find mine


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks

Sometimes I wish I lived in a big city then I could go around and see these items in person and choose that way, but then I'd go stir crazy :tard::dontknow:


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I've also been looking for one of these to use when riding my bike. Actually that same one you posted. (Then someone stole our bikes lol) We don't have any like that in our stores to look at or try out. One of our stores has offered to order a couple different ones for me to test out though.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I've also been looking for one of these to use when riding my bike. Actually that same one you posted. (Then someone stole our bikes lol) We don't have any like that in our stores to look at or try out. One of our stores has offered to order a couple different ones for me to test out though


LOL, sorry to hear about your bikes, I hope they find their way back to you.

I can't get any here to try, very small town living sometimes has it's draw backs  . It's great that one store is willing to get some in and let you try them. I can get one ordered in by a local store but as a purchase not to try.

I ended up going for the one in the second picture, it has the best reviews that I can find online. Supposedly it sits good on the back like any regular backpack and according to some reviews has an internal frame to prevent the bag collapsing in. I guess I'll see when it comes in.

I hope it will fit both girls if needed but if not then one girl will get to see where she's been while the other will see where she's going LOL.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I have just bought this rucksack, but I haven't received it yet. And I haven't got my puppy yet so I can't report on how comfortable it is.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I have just bought this rucksack, but I haven't received it yet. And I haven't got my puppy yet so I can't report on how comfortable it is.


Yes, I saw that one, looks pretty good. I'd love to hear your review when you get it. It also looks like the dog is not sagging into the bottom supporting it good and not letting the netting colapse on to the pup.
I would prefer more netting for them to look out at the front though.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

The seller I bought this from uses it for her Yorkies, so it sounds like it's good for supporting weight.
Do you think being as you've got two dogs, they might each look out one of the side windows more than the front window?
Personally I quite like that there's some mesh at the front but lots at the sides. This way the dog can see what's coming towards it but hopefully also feel sheltered, and get a good general view from the side windows. Plus lots of air flow, which is what worries me with some of the carry bags.
I'm hoping it will come today, and if it does, I might be able to give you an instant review, because I'm babysitting my friend's chi today!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Do you think being as you've got two dogs, they might each look out one of the side windows more than the front window?


They might 



> Personally I quite like that there's some mesh at the front but lots at the sides. This way the dog can see what's coming towards it but hopefully also feel sheltered, and get a good general view from the side windows


Yes, I thought of that to, I'm hoping the one I ordered will give them enough room to duck down and feel sheltered. I think the top netting doesn't go down to far and the front panel will be/feel like an adequate shelter. Here's hoping anyway.



> I'm hoping it will come today, and if it does, I might be able to give you an instant review, because I'm babysitting my friend's chi today!


Thanks, I'm sure your friends chi will enjoys the ride


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have experience with the Outward Hound front (chest) version of the pack. It's okay for an hour hike, depending on the weight of the dog. Finn is only 5 pounds, and I wouldn't carry much more weight than that (I'm 5'5", about 125). I would look for a sturdy base of the pack--the base of the Outward Hound pack kind of folds up, which isn't so comfortable for your pet. Also, the straps use the plastic buckles, and I would prefer something sturdier. I like the clip that attaches to his harness, so even if he did try to jump out (unlikely with the string closure), he isn't going anywhere. I take Finn hiking routinely for about 60 to 90 minutes in that pack, with no problems. Once we even managed an 8 hour day--he was a real trooper--with several stretch breaks. I do prefer the front version so I can scratch his head and see the world as he sees it.


----------

